# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  أقدم لكم  برنامج ResHacker وهو لتعريب البرامج  مع الشرح

## abde rahim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم شرح برنامج ResHacker وهو لتعريب البرامج بداية يمكنكم تحميل البرنامج من هذه الوصلة: البرنامج من تعريبي 100/100  http://www.4shared.com/rar/OqqoAV78/reshacker.html 
الان الشرح:
قم بفتح البرنامج الذي تريد تعريبه كما في الصورتين التالية:    
الان في الصورة التالية ستظهر لك القوائم التالية ستلاحظ انها كثيرة ولكن أهمها مايتم تعديله هي ثلاث أو اربع
Bitmap وهي القائمة الخاصة بالصور التي في البرنامج
Menu وهي خاصة بواجهة البرنامج وأوامره الرئيسية مثل File,Help,Exit.....وغيرها
Dialog وهي خاصة بمربعات الحوار الصغيرة التي تظهر لك في البرنامج على شكل رسائل
lcon وهي خاصة بأيقونات البرنامج
وغيرها    
لاحظ هذين المربعين في البرنامج مع عملهما  
بعد تعريب كلمة أو جملة اضغط على زر حفظ التغييرات لحفظه 
قم بفتح قائمة Menu من خلال الضغط على علامة + 
ستظهر قائمة منسدلة اضغط على + لتظهر لك الكلمات والجمل المراد تعريبها  
الان عرب الكلمات والجمل التي بين هذين القوسين "........."
مثال: " File " تصبح " ملف " ..... وهكذا مع البقية 
(لكن انتبه لاتغير الاختصارات مثل Ctrl+N أوShift+L ) كما في الصورة:   
الان انتقل الى قائمة Bitmap الخاصة بالصور وافتحها كما فعلنا سابقا ستظهر لديك صورة في كل مرة
يمكنك حفظ صورة لتقوم بتعديلها بواسطة الرسام أو غيره وبعد ذلك استبدالها بالصورة الاصلية
كما في الصورتين:   
الان قائمة Dialog (مربعات الحوار) افتحها كما المرة السابقة وشاهد الصورة:   
نصيحة هامة :
من الافضل عمل نسخة احتياطية للملف التشغيلي للبرنامج قبل البدء، للرجوع اليه في حالة حصول خطأ
أو في حالة عدم عمل البرنامج بعد التعريب لا قدر الله .
الان يمكنك حفظ التعريب والتعديل على البرنامج من خلال الضغط على File ثم Save as 
ثم اختر مجلد البرنامج كما في أول خطوة واضغط Save ثم وافق على الاستبدال 
هذا ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم 
تقبلوا أجمل التحيات
أخوكم:عبد الرحيم   الان الشرح على اليوتيوب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salinas

merci mon frère abdrahim

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الرحيم

----------

